

Flippa hits new sales record: a million-dollar week - jbenz
http://flippa.com/blog/news/flippa-new-sales-record/

======
DotSauce
\- average price of property was $2,675

\- 54% of listings sold in last 3 months

\- $40 million total sales

------
pinksoda
I don't get it, all I see is a bunch of junk sites.

